# Moad Utah Road Rides?



## Masi Masi (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going to Maod bor the Easter Jeep Safari and always bring my mountain bike and his the trails when I can, but this year I'm thinking about bringing my raod bike too. Are there any good road rides from Moad? I could always ride along the river but I was hoping for something more interesting (hilly, curvy). Are there any good roads that go up the LaSalles?


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

You could try riding to Canyonlands National Park or to the end of Arches National Park from townlimits of Moab. I have heard they are good rides, but I have only done mountain biking in Moab.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There are a few paved road rides in Moab that are wonderful.
The best IMO is south and east of town: the La Sal Mountain loop. 
Head down Spanish Valley Rd and then head east up into the La Sals. It will drop you down into Castle Valley and then eventually back to the river rd and back to town. Some of the longest and steepest climbs in the area including the "Big Nasty". You'll go from desert to alpine and back to desert. Awesome ride. The road up to Island in the Sky is good as well, but you'll need to figure out how to get to the start from town. I wouldn't ride on 191. The River road out to Cisco is also nice, but relatively flat.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*Good info*



Mootsie said:


> There are a few paved road rides in Moab that are wonderful.
> The best IMO is south and east of town: the La Sal Mountain loop.
> Head down Spanish Valley Rd and then head east up into the La Sals. It will drop you down into Castle Valley and then eventually back to the river rd and back to town. Some of the longest and steepest climbs in the area including the "Big Nasty". You'll go from desert to alpine and back to desert. Awesome ride. The road up to Island in the Sky is good as well, but you'll need to figure out how to get to the start from town. I wouldn't ride on 191. The River road out to Cisco is also nice, but relatively flat.


Thanks so much for the info. I'm heading there to MTB on the 17th April and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## notgood (Nov 9, 2006)

A few of us head to Moab in April (last three years)We start in town and do the LaSal loop clockwise,day two we do Arches out and back from town(seven bucks per bike but worth it).
Day three we ride to Potash and back(flat and fast minus the headwind!).Day four we have taken the road out to Amassa Back where it turns to dirt(short).This year we are adding day five and are going to do the LaSal loop counterclockwise.Not sure what the mileage is,maybe 250-290 total for the trip.One day to ride? LaSal loop-70 miles or so with great climbing.IMO.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is a race (with route descriptions) in Moab. Looks like fun.

http://skinnytireevents.com/content/blogcategory/34/64/


----------



## Masi Masi (Feb 3, 2009)

Thnx all for the great info.
I'm definitely going to do the La Sal Mountain Loop.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't get this wrong as I'm an avid OHV enthusiast. But I'd think twice about riding the roads around Moab during EJS - the parks are probably ok and far south is probably ok but anywhere between the turnoff from the highway all the way down south past the exit from pritchet, I wouldn't be riding much.


----------



## Masi Masi (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats a good point, didn't think of that.
I'll have to stay on the back roads as much as I can then.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm actually headed out there this weekend and taking both the road and Mtb. We'll let you know if we find any good rides.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

The LaSal loop is on of the list of the best rides I have done. I did the ride last year at the Skiny Tire Festival with the Moots crew. We went counter-clockwise, south out of town and up. 70 miles with a nice flat start, a leg breaker climb, and an awesome downhill finish. It's a classic route and one that's not to be missed. The road out to Dead Horse Point is also a great route, starting in town it's a 35 mile hillclimb up and out to the point, then the nice downhill back to town.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Bring lots of water on La Sal Loop. No facilities on loop. Great ride with little traffic until you get back to River Road. River Road can get very BUSY on weekends.
Arches is great. Have new ped/bike bridge over Colorado River so getting out should be even better. 
Going out this weekend also. Hope the rain holds off. 
Easter weekend can be nuts with all the "Average Joes" driving around in Jeeps. MTBing is bad as they block up the trails trying to get over a 2 foot ledge that MTBers just walk over...


----------

